# Field archery & feathers



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

Outside on a field range, a lot of finger-shooting guys I shoot with use feathers: barebow, traditional, recurve, etc. Very few release shooters use them outside.


----------



## wojo14 (Apr 20, 2009)

No compound shooters use feathers?


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

wojo14 said:


> No compound shooters use feathers?


I do on occasion and really like them. I really like them for indoors.


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

By barebow, I meant barebow compound.


----------



## wojo14 (Apr 20, 2009)

I was thinking smaller feathers...2" shield cut?
Helical, or straight?


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

whatever gives you the best results and meets your performance expectations.

archery is a personalized thing. what i like and works well for me may not work well for another.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Not even on my recurves, there are much better options.

-Grant


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I have shot with a couple of guys that shoot feathers....I wouldn't and most won't because there are much better options. 

Feathers are simply not durable enough for a lot of field shooting. Their pluses are far outweighed by the downside of having to refletching so much.


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Don't try shooting field in Washington state with feathers. I admit that it didn't rain during the Nationals but it does the rest of the year and feathers do not work in the rain. But if you shoot in a dry state, then feathers are fine as long as you stay home if it should rain on tournament day.


----------



## Wyattwithabow (Nov 3, 2013)

Most wont use feathers outside due to there durability. A tough vane is hard to beat when your slam in arrows together with three other guys.


----------



## wojo14 (Apr 20, 2009)

ok.
you guys typically use smaller vanes on your out door target arrows?


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

You'll find these on a lot of field arrows- Flex-Fletch FFP-175 Target Vane

I'm using these this year - http://www.lancasterarchery.com/aae-pro-max-vanes.html


----------



## JMJ (Jul 17, 2008)

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/flex-fletch-ffp-187-target-vanes-39pk.html


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

187 Flex Fletch


----------



## KMBH (Aug 6, 2012)

Brown Hornet said:


> I have shot with a couple of guys that shoot feathers....I wouldn't and most won't because there are much better options.
> 
> Feathers are simply not durable enough for a lot of field shooting. Their pluses are far outweighed by the downside of having to refletching so much.


^^^^^^this


----------



## Arcus (Jul 7, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> Feathers are simply not durable enough for a lot of field shooting.


Could you elaborate? What is it about field shooting that affects the durability of fletching?


----------



## wojo14 (Apr 20, 2009)

^^^^^
Yes, please do .


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

Arcus said:


> Could you elaborate? What is it about field shooting that affects the durability of fletching?


You often shoot at the same spot, and not always just you, but 2-3 other shooters.


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

It's not only the getting shot up aspect. When you get target butts that allow pass thru's or partial pass thru's, feathers can't take the abuse of pulling thru or pushing back near 'bout as well as Flex Fletch.

Another thing you won't like is a longer site tape or bigger pin gaps caused by the extra drag of feathers. 

I actually shot feather my 1st year of field (1977). Won't be doing it again.


----------



## salmon killer (Jun 19, 2011)

I have used razar 2'' feather fletch for 2 years shooting 3d they are a lot tougher than you think and can be real beat up and still hit the x.Oh I live in Oregon and been told it rains there with no ill affect.I usally get obout a year on my feathers before I refletch.I use hair spray on them for water proofing


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

salmon killer said:


> I have used razar 2'' feather fletch for 2 years shooting 3d they are a lot tougher than you think and can be real beat up and still hit the x.Oh I live in Oregon and been told it rains there with no ill affect.I usally get obout a year on my feathers before I refletch.I use hair spray on them for water proofing


3D maybe; you're talking 4 arrows on a target that has an nondescript bulls-eye. In field archery which was what the question was about= 16 arrows shooting at a 55 yd distinct bulls-eye means arrow carnage. 112 arrows shot per full Field round not including practice.
Feathers are better on birds outdoors. :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Arcus said:


> Could you elaborate? What is it about field shooting that affects the durability of fletching?


Only 4-16 arrows in the same dot....


----------



## salmon killer (Jun 19, 2011)

mag41vance said:


> 3D maybe; you're talking 4 arrows on a target that has an nondescript bulls-eye. In field archery which was what the question was about= 16 arrows shooting at a 55 yd distinct bulls-eye means arrow carnage. 112 arrows shot per full Field round not including practice.
> Feathers are better on birds outdoors. :wink:


I also shoot field lol.And have for close to 30 years.


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

salmon killer said:


> I have used razar 2'' feather fletch for 2 years shooting 3d they are a lot tougher than you think and can be real beat up and still hit the x.Oh I live in Oregon and been told it rains there with no ill affect.I usally get obout a year on my feathers before I refletch.I use hair spray on them for water proofing


I'm thinking of trying scotch guard.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

salmon killer said:


> I also shoot field lol.And have for close to 30 years.


 You've had the illness a bit longer than I. 
I don't think there is a cure! :becky:


----------



## salmon killer (Jun 19, 2011)

mag41vance said:


> You've had the illness a bit longer than I.
> I don't think there is a cure! :becky:


Yes and its terminal !!


----------



## Chadbenzy (May 2, 2013)

Flex fletch 187


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

vanes are the way to go, if your competitive and insist on trying feathers go for it but you will soon realize that vanes are a better option


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

Feathers are simply not durable enough for a lot of field shooting.


----------



## Astroguy (Oct 11, 2013)

You need to match the vane to the arrow you shoot! 

You shoot fingers. So the truth is feathers steer better but the cost is a slower arrow. 

I had great results with 4" Flex Fletch on 2213's , also used 2014 with 3".

When I shot feathers at first , was not so bad. But when I got in the dot more it became a hassle re-fletching after every event.

What arrow are you planning to use? And we can match a good finger shooting vane to it.


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

i shoot barebow compound in 3d and field.
the main reason i shoot feathers is cable clearance with a shoot through cable system, and also that i release with fingers.
my 2 1/2" parabolic feathers on a small diameter shaft have a low enough profile to allow clearance on the draw and through release.
wet weather, flat feathers, no problem, carefully bareshaft checked and tuned.
they can get a little scrapped with 12 arrows in a small close field target. less damage in 3d as i'm usually the last shooter/from the closest peg. 
i replace a feather occasionally, using tape, if they look like the cat's been chewing them.


----------

